# AngelPlus seeded filter



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

I am receiving today one of their seeded filters. Will put it in my 26g tank that I am cycling with fish (9 small fish). I have been doing regular wc and ammonia is under .50 closer to .25. I will see how quick the seeded filter takes hold and effects on my cycling. My other tank which I am fishless cycling has been going with 1/2tsp daily for past four or five days keeping ammonia at around 4-5ppm. No nitrites yet showing. I have heard good reports on using the AngelPlus seeded filters. Keep you posted on my progress. Arrived at 12pm and now is up and running in tank at 12:30 Pm. Looking forward to monitoring how the tank does now.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I used one of their sponges to cycle my 20g months ago. Seems like as soon as I put it in, it started taking hold. I was finished cycling in a week after trying for a couple months to cycle. These things are awesome! I poured all the bagged water directly into my hob when I installed mine. Since then, I've upgraded tank size and filters and tosses the sponge bit I know it will work for you! They rock!


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Update: Now seeded sponge filter has been in my 26g for 53 hours with total of 9 small fish. Started with Ammonia .25, Nitrites 0 and Nitrates 0. Now after 53 hours I have Ammonia down to between .25 and 0, Nitrites 0 and Nitrates 5.0. I would say that's pretty darn good and expect fully cycled by three to four days. My fishless cycling on my 10g tank has been going now for 10 days. I have been maintaining the ammonia at 5ppm by adding 1/2 tsp per day. Not nitrites showing yet. At this point it would seem to show that if I cycle another tank it will be investing in a seeded sponge filter to cycle with whether with fish or adding ammonia to feed the filter. Let you guys and gals know how it goes going forward.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The fishless cycle thread says to add the same amount of ammonia it took to get to 4 ppm every day(again) until you see nitrites.You shouldn't even be testing for ammonia again after getting to 4ppm,just know how much it took and add that much every day.I think it is taking so long because you're shorting the ammonia.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> The fishless cycle thread says to add the same amount of ammonia it took to get to 4 ppm every day(again) until you see nitrites.You shouldn't even be testing for ammonia again after getting to 4ppm,just know how much it took and add that much every day.I think it is taking so long because you're shorting the ammonia.


Thanks for the quick reply. I started with 1/2tsp to get the ammonia to 5ppm. I have added the 1/2tsp each day. If I understand I should do this until I get nitrite reading and then half this amount (1/4tsp) every other day. Is this correct? My understanding is that you add whatever amount of ammonia you added to get to between 4-5ppm and that was in my case 1/2tsp. If my understanding is correct I am not shorting on my ammonia.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Thought I should add. I am not advocating not using the fishless cycle. I am merely reporting what I am doing out of personal interest is seeing the results of my own experience.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

It's a mature filter, long distance tank cloning. Do a 50% water change every other day for a week, double dose Prime. I do short distance cloning all the time, from one side of the fishroom to the other. Run some extra filters for future tanks, do the same as what you did with the Angels Plus filter.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I just read you were adding 1/2 teaspoon to maintain 5ppm.If you're testing for ammonia(you don't need to) it should be way higher by now.
When nitrites show you should cut dose in half and apply every fourth day I believe.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I just read you were adding 1/2 teaspoon to maintain 5ppm.If you're testing for ammonia(you don't need to) it should be way higher by now.
> When nitrites show you should cut dose in half and apply every fourth day I believe.


Okay, now I see what you are getting at . I think my ammonia is higher than I began. I was just saying that it is maintained at or above where I started. I suppose if I don't see nitrites in the next few days I could increase the ammonia to even higher dose?


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

26g tank was cycled in less than three days with the AngelPlus seeded sponge. Hey, seems like the way to go. If you don't have access to one via another established tank, friend or whatever I would recommend these filters wholeheartedly even though the shipping is about the cost of the filter alone. Cost me with tax and shipping around $16.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

There is no doubt using a seeded filter is the best and fastest way to go. If you move your filter from the tank you are currently fishless cycling into the cycled tank for a week you should seed that filter as well.
All my new tanks are started by moving a sponge filter out of an existing tank and doing the Fishless Cycle method to ensure cycling of new filter, usually takes less then a week to eat up the 4ppm in 24 hours.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Radar said:


> 26g tank was cycled in less than three days with the AngelPlus seeded sponge. Hey, seems like the way to go. If you don't have access to one via another established tank, friend or whatever I would recommend these filters wholeheartedly even though the shipping is about the cost of the filter alone. Cost me with tax and shipping around $16.


How long had the 26g had fish in it? That is the length of time it took to cycle. The cycle started the day you put fish in it. Seeded filters have always been the best alternative. I personally don't like putting other people's s*** in my tank though. Never know what you might end up with. I would have to have some level of trust.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

This is the first I've ever heard of being able to buy seeded filter media. Where is this place. I would be interested in this. Wouldn't the freezing temps outside kill the bacteria before it arrived.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

L.West said:


> This is the first I've ever heard of being able to buy seeded filter media. Where is this place. I would be interested in this. Wouldn't the freezing temps outside kill the bacteria before it arrived.


Yes, the temps would be a factor. They do make heating packs that people use to move fish/shrimp around this time of year. They would need to use one of those and could probably include for more shipping cost.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Yes, the temps would be a factor. They do make heating packs that people use to move fish/shrimp around this time of year. They would need to use one of those and could probably include for more shipping cost.[/QUOTE
> 
> This was a concern for me. The filter was shipped on Monday and arrived Tuesday around noon. So pretty quick. I do live only an hour from AngelPlus but they only sell online. Otherwise I would preferred to go get it myself. The post office unfortunately just put it in my mailbox and fortunately I don't think it was in there long, but it was cool when I took it out of the box. I think maybe you could see if they have some kind of packaging to keep them warm. In any case it worked out just fine. They are located in Olean, NY and have a website.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> How long had the 26g had fish in it? That is the length of time it took to cycle. The cycle started the day you put fish in it. Seeded filters have always been the best alternative. I personally don't like putting other people's s*** in my tank though. Never know what you might end up with. I would have to have some level of trust.


Fish in for one week before filter was put in. I had .25 amm and 0 nitrites and 0 nitrates when filter installed. So yes, the total cycle was just over nine days. I think I felt better getting the filter from a reputable hatchery than just finding someone randomly to get one from. Obviously there could be some risk involved.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

As long as it doesn't freeze the bacteria will be fine. It's the same nitrifying bacteria found in ponds, which winter over just fine in temperatures just above freezing.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Just an update on my two tanks. The 26g tank after having fish in for about one week I added seeded filter and tank cycled in about 50+ hrs after adding filter or total of around ten days after introducing fish. My 10g is another story. Trying to cycle fishless in that one. Started going on three weeks now. I added 1/2tsp ammonia and brought ammonia levels to about 4ppm and then began adding 1/2tsp daily from there. After over two weeks I had 0 nitrites and 0 nitrates. I was then given some conflicting info on how to dose the ammonia. One continue dosing and one saying to only dose to maintain ammonia level of around 2-4ppm. If you overdose it will stall the process. So decided to change out all the water except what was in filter and gravel. Refilled the tank with 5g of water from my cycled tank and 5g of treated tap water. Now I am keeping ammonia at around 3ppm and am getting readings of 0 nitrites and 5ppm nitrates. The nitrates must have transferred with the water from my cycled tank. I am considering another seeded filter and adding a few fish. Can you get nitrates and never see nitrite readings in cycling a tank? This is why I think possibly I got the nitrate readings from the water from my already cycled tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have read many post/threads on this site of people who never detected nitrites while cycling.I have no explanation,but I guess it happens.
If your 26 is cycled you just pull some filter material from it and be good in a couple days IMO.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I have read many post/threads on this site of people who never detected nitrites while cycling.I have no explanation,but I guess it happens.
> If your 26 is cycled you just pull some filter material from it and be good in a couple days IMO.


Thanks, yeah the seeded filter in my cycled aquarium has only been in there for short time so I'm a little reluctant to use that media in the other tank yet.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, the nitrates you have in the other water will cause your reading in the tank you transferred it to.

You can't see nitrites until at least after the ammonia goes down. This would signify the nitrite spike. It is possible to see 0, but usually only with a very low amount of ammonia.

Does this tank have a filter and heater?


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Yes, the nitrates you have in the other water will cause your reading in the tank you transferred it to.
> 
> You can't see nitrites until at least after the ammonia goes down. This would signify the nitrite spike. It is possible to see 0, but usually only with a very low amount of ammonia.
> 
> Does this tank have a filter and heater?


Yes, both filter and heater in the tank.


----------



## Sprecher2112 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yesterday I put a aforementioned seeded filter in my moms 20g. Too early to see significant results, but when and if the tank gets cycled, should/can the seeded filtered be removed or does it stay permanently? Sorry, pretty much a newbie


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you remove you will remove whatever bb is in the media. This can impact the tank overall bio filter. I would leave at least 2wks past the tank completing the cycle.


----------

